# Hardwire & Instrument Panel Fuse Block



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

Did you try F31 Rear Wiper? How about the empty slot, F29?


----------



## acano (Mar 3, 2018)

F31 works great! Thank you very much!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

acano said:


> F31 works great! Thank you very much!


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

